# السلام عليكم .. المهندس / خالد (عضو جديد بينكم) .. وإني محتار



## المهندس . خالد (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبعد ... 

( معكم أخوكم الطالب المهندس / خالد ) 
وإني حقيقة لسعيد جدا لوجودي بين نخبة من المهندسين والكتاب الكبار 
في هذا الملتقى الأكثر من رائع ( ملتقى المهندسين العرب ) ..... 

وأتمنى بأن أفيد وأستفيد ...
وأن ألقى قبولكم لي وأن أكون أخا خفيفا عليكم . 

فلم أشارك هنا إلا لأعجابي بهذا الملتقى وبمن فيه وبما يحتويه 
فبادرت بالتسجيل .. وعدم التردد بذلك ... 

:

وأيضا فانا أرجو بان اجد ضالتي هنا
فلقد ذكرت في نهاية عنوان الموضوع ( إني محتار ) 
وسأذكر السبب من خلال هذا الموضوع .


أنا أخوكم / خالد 

أدرس حاليا في آخر مرحلة من التعليم العام ( في الثالث ثانوي ) 
بمدينة ( الجبيل الصناعية )

وهنا اود ان أنبه باني لست مهندسا 
وسبب تسميتي من باب التشجيع لا أكثر

أنا ولله الحمد مجد ومجتهد في دراستي وتحصيلي للدرجات عالية ولله الحمد 

وأنا في الوقت الراهن (( محتار جدا جدا )) بين ( 3 تخصصات هندسية ) 
فلقد أحببت هذا المجال ( المجال الهندسي ) 
مقياسا لرغباتي أولا ومقياسا لقدراتي وطموحي وأهدافي 

وأتمنى بأن أرى نصائحكم وإرشادكم لي فأنا محتاج لها 
ولو كان رأيا أو كلمة بسيطة حول الموضوع 
فبالعكس إني محتاج لمثل هذه الآراء مهما كانت ومن أي شخص كانت
فهذا لا يعني أن أحصرها لآراء المهندسين وفي المجال الهندسي فقط .. 

وإليكم خلاصة ترشيحي للتخصات التالية والتي احترت بينها وأيها أختار 
وأسير على دربها لمستقبلي 
وتحقيقا لرغبتي وطموحي وأهدافي 
:

وهي : 

[ الهندسة الميكانيكية ] _ [ الهندسة الصناعية ]ٍ _ [ الهندسة المدنية ] 

والسبب في حصري لتلك التخصصات الثلاث .. 
يعود وهذا ما اعتقده وما استوعبته من الآخرين .. 

أنها قريبة من المجال ( الفيزيائي ) 
وهذه المادة في دراستي لها بالمرحلة الثانوية اكتشفت فيها قدراتي العالية 
فانا محب ومتميز في هذه المادة . 
ومنها أيضا مادة الرياضيات واللغة الانجليزية . 

ومنها أيضا تحقيقا لرغبتي . 

فما رأيكم يا اخوتي ؟ 

نصائحكم وإرشاداتكم ؟

ماهي التخصصات الأفضل لعدة نواحي من بين تلك التخصصات ؟ 

وماهو الفرق بينهم ؟ وأي منها لها الفرصة الأكبر للطلب والمرغوب بها في السنوات القادمة 
وأنا حاليا بعد تجاوزي المرحلة الأخيرة من التعليم العام مقبل ( للتعليم الجامعي ) ؟

وأيضا أي منها تحمل صفات القائد والقيادة ؟
.. فلقد اكتشفت أنا وغيري 
أني أحمل صفات القائد الرائعة ... 
وأيضا أنا أحب وأعشق هذه الصفة لما تحمله من مميزات تتوافق معي ولشخصيتي .
وفكرة بسيطة عن ( الادارة الهندسية ) ماهي ؟ وما دراساتها ؟ وهل هي تندرج مع تلك التخصصات والتي طرحتها ؟ 
وهنا أود أن أنبه على نقطة . 
أنا لست بمهندس ولكن سميت به نفسي من باب التشجيع لا أكثر . 

أرجوكم فانا أطلب الاستشارة منكم ومن ذوي الخبرة جميعا حول حيرتي .

:

فشكرا جزيلا لكم ولعطائكم في هذا الصرح الشامخ أدامه الله لكم .

داعيا الله لنا ولكم التوفيق والسداد بالدنيا والآخرة .

اخيكم ومحبكم / المهندس . خالد 
​


----------

